# Can lights in closet?



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The inspector is correct. Any light in a closet needs a globe or diffuser.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

410.8(c).


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

*yup*

most certainly right.


----------



## g17guy (Oct 2, 2008)

410.16 (A) (2)

Or you can go with florecent bulbs and no deffusers.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

g17guy said:


> 410.16 (A) (2)
> 
> Or you can go with florecent bulbs and no deffusers.


2008 NEC....


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

Your inspector is correct...he was only giving you an option to get you through the inspection with his statement of a shower trims. He was actually trying to assist you believe it or not.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not sure I can agree that a florescent bulb in an unenclosed incandescent fixture will be code compliant.

410.16
*(A)*
(1) A surface-mounted or recessed incandescent luminaire
with a completely enclosed lamp​
(*2) A surface-mounted or recessed fluorescent luminaire*
*(3) Surface-mounted fluorescent or LED luminaires identified*
*as suitable for installation within the storage area*
*(B) Luminaire Types Not Permitted. **Incandescent luminaires*
*with open or partially enclosed lamps and pendant*
*luminaires or lampholders shall not be permitted.*
*s suitable for installation within the storage area*​ 
​​This tells me that you cant use an unenclosed incandescent fixture even if you put florescent lamps in it. Read B. Read it again.

Most any jurisdiction will define a fixture with an Edison base as an incandescent fixture. The fact you can remove the cover from a fixture with an incandescent lamp isn't addressed - yet. We'll see interlocks next.​


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

How about a recessed can without a shower trim, but instead a halogen lamp. The lamp itself is shielded by the lens....


----------



## Marco Electric (Sep 18, 2008)

Does the lens get hot???


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

Marco Electric said:


> Does the lens get hot???


What has that got to do with anything???????? 

410.8(b)(1) doesn't say anything about the surface temperature of the lens. It says "recessed incandescent luminaire with a completely enclosed lamp"

The lamp in my pic is completely enclosed.


----------



## Marco Electric (Sep 18, 2008)

Why do you think the lamp has to be enclosed?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

electrician1957 said:


> How about a recessed can without a shower trim, but instead a halogen lamp. The lamp itself is shielded by the lens....


I think by lamp they mean the whole unit, and I think a reason for the diffusers in closets is for broken glass as well as surface temp of the lens. Although you have a decent argument.


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

i would like the answer to this as well, can you use those type of bulbs? You know... my company has never got a violation for recessed exposed cans in closets... maybe its because the inspectors in new york city are more easy going.


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

tam said:


> i would like the answer to this as well, can you use those type of bulbs? You know... my company has never got a violation for recessed exposed cans in closets... maybe its because the inspectors in new york city are more easy going.


Or.....quite possibly they just dont know


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

TheElectricalGuru said:


> Or.....quite possibly they just dont know


 Yea I think this is the problem. Turned a job down this week for the same thing 4 can lights and 1 chandlier in closet all open incandesant lamps.:no:


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

I recently took over a job from another "electrician" that put a 200 Amp sub panel in a closet. He had about 30 20 Amp circuits coming out of the panel but did not pull the feeder in yet. The feeder conduit was 3/4" EMT. LOL.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electrician1957 said:


> I recently took over a job from another "electrician" that put a 200 Amp sub panel in a closet. He had about 30 20 Amp circuits coming out of the panel but did not pull the feeder in yet. The feeder conduit was 3/4" EMT. LOL.


Uh oh that sounds like trouble and sounds like you should make some money on that job.:thumbsup:


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

If I may....No matter how anyone "defines" the code....ultimately the "authority having jurisdiction" is in charge . Meaning you could find the smartest person in the world who is COMPLETELY right...it wouldn't matter . In the end , your State inspector is the authority having jurisdiction . He will have the final say on what is allowable . Kinda crappy when most of them don't even understand what is right and wrong ! Just follow what he says....even if you disagree with him.


----------



## richrock1605 (Jul 10, 2008)

you could probably argue this one and get away with it but i don't think it'd be worth the trouble




electrician1957 said:


> How about a recessed can without a shower trim, but instead a halogen lamp. The lamp itself is shielded by the lens....


----------



## thekctermite (May 6, 2008)

The International code says:

*"the types of luminaires installed in clothes closets shall be limited to surface mounted or recessed incandescent fixtures with completely enclosed lamps..." "Incandescent luminaires with open or partially enclosed lamps and pendant luminaires or lamp holders shall be prohibited."*

The horizontal clearance is reduced to 6" for a recessed incandescent luminaire, from the 12" requirement for non-recessed incandescent luminaires, which is a benefit of using cans. In high-end work, I often hear that homeowners don't want flourescents over the doors in their small clothes closets. 

The inspector is 100% right in requiring a lens or shower trim enclosing the lamp, regardless of how far away from the shelf it is. 

As for the halogen lamp, the code's intent is clear, and I would not allow it. The fixture is generally an incandescent fixture, and installation of a non-incadescent lamp (like a screw-in flourescent or halogen/technical non-incandescent) in it is a futile attempt to sidestep the code.


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

Shower trims are not expensive. If you like, use them for inspection then replace with a baffle trim. I'm surprised inspectors allow shower trims since it's so easy to side step the code later.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electrician1957 said:


> Shower trims are not expensive. If you like, use them for inspection then replace with a baffle trim. I'm surprised inspectors allow shower trims since it's so easy to side step the code later.


an Inspector can't prevent people from changing the trims out. That on the Electrician's head not the Inspectors.


----------



## wkeil (Nov 25, 2008)

You most definitely need shower trims in closet.


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

wkeil said:


> You most definitely need shower trims in closet.


They should call them closet trims then. :no:


----------



## dognutz12 (Apr 30, 2008)

The only open-bulb fixture allowed in a closet is a flourescent. That means the fixture only allows a flourescent bulb to be inserted into it. Any fixture that CAN accept an incandescent bulb must have an enclosed shield.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> an Inspector can't prevent people from changing the trims out. That on the Electrician's head not the Inspectors.


Neither can electricians. What the HO does after we leave is out of our control. All we can do is document the fact that the installation was legal as we walked out the door.


----------



## dognutz12 (Apr 30, 2008)

The reason you cannot use this is because it is still a standard base bulb. If the fixture installed can accept an incandescent bulb, it must have a FULLY enclosed globe or shield.


electrician1957 said:


> How about a recessed can without a shower trim, but instead a halogen lamp. The lamp itself is shielded by the lens....


----------

